# ACS attestation text "Certified True Copy of the Original"



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi,

The notary while attesting put the words "ATTESTED TRUE COPY", instead of the words "Certified True Copy of the Original" mentioned in the ACS guidelines.

Do you think this could be a problem?

-Kishor


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

pkkishor said:


> Hi,
> 
> The notary while attesting put the words "ATTESTED TRUE COPY", instead of the words "Certified True Copy of the Original" mentioned in the ACS guidelines.
> 
> ...


Hi Kishor,

This will not create any problem. I faced this same issue. However ACS assessment cleared with the words "ATTESTED TRUE COPY" on the documents.

Regards,
Ga.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

thanks Ga. Great relief.

One more query there. Is there any expiry period for the attestation ?

-kishor


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Kishor,

There is no expiry period for attestations. The purpose of the attestation is to confirm from a government recognized authority that the copy you have provided is a original true copy. This copy will be scanned and uploaded for the ACS assessment. The ACS assessment has an expiry period. 

Best regards,
Ga.


----------



## pkkishor (Jun 22, 2014)

I received the ACS positive response. Yes, "ATTESTED TRUE COPY" was sufficient. And it was true that there is no expiration time for the attestation since such copies submitted were accepted.

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## sarabjeet (Mar 25, 2015)

i don't have attested true copy but "true copy" when i got it done by the notary public.
Will this be a problem?


----------



## shabeer006 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Formalities*

Dear Guys,

I am planning to apply for 189 visa. I have 2 questions basically,

Q1) I need 7+ in IELTS to get 60 points required for migration. I have two IELTS results

18 Apr 15(R:6, S: 6, L: 7, R:7)
30 May 15(R:7, S:7.5, L:8.5, R:6 )
since my score for writing gone down to 6, can i apply with these two results together??


Q2) I am planning to proceed with Assessment asap as it doesnt need IELTS score. I heard experience letter must have job description written. But my experience letter for my last company is just normal letter with date of joining, end date and behavior. Do i need to apply for a new letter with job description mentioned in experience letter?

I would like to have a skype conversation regarding the procedures, if you dont mind add my skype ID : itzmeshabeer
facebook: fb.com\itzmeshabeer
whatsapp: +971504698861


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

shabeer006 said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I am planning to apply for 189 visa. I have 2 questions basically,
> 
> ...


1. Answer to first question is NO. You cannot cherry pick scores in this manner.
2. If possible, you should get your roles and responsibilities on company's letter head. But most companies do not give such a letter. Alternate is to get a statutory declaration from supervisor of your previous company or from some other person who is also a supervisor but you may not have directly reported to him back then. All statutory declarations require some evidence. Please thoroughly read the ACS guidelines if you are an IT professional: Search ACS guideliens PDF on google because I am not able to post URL.


----------



## mahajanakhil1985 (Jul 7, 2015)

sarabjeet said:


> i don't have attested true copy but "true copy" when i got it done by the notary public.
> Will this be a problem?


There should not be any issue with that if it has been attested by a Notary.

Also, please ensure that Notary MUST put a stamp that contains words such as "SWORN BEFORE", "WITNESS BEFORE" or "SIGNED BEFORE". All declarations without such words will be rejected and you will have be asked to submit them again.


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello guys,

which document copy we need to upload to ACS ? For instance, I have reference letter from my employer(Original) and a photocopy of it which is attested by notary.

In this case, Do I need to upload both the scanned copies( i.e., original and photocopy attested) for that same letter ?

Please clarify.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Attach only the certified true copy. No need to upload the original.



bharathi039 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> which document copy we need to upload to ACS ? For instance, I have reference letter from my employer(Original) and a photocopy of it which is attested by notary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shabiz (Sep 6, 2015)

*SOL 189 Visa application-Application for Partner*

Dear Guys,

I am Indian IT Engineer working in UAE.

I am confused regarding the application, which is better??

Applying for my wife along with my application/ applying after i get PR myself???

She is final year B Arch (Architecture), so she didnt receive the certificates yet.


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

mahajanakhil1985 said:


> There should not be any issue with that if it has been attested by a Notary.
> 
> Also, please ensure that Notary MUST put a stamp that contains words such as "SWORN BEFORE", "WITNESS BEFORE" or "SIGNED BEFORE". All declarations without such words will be rejected and you will have be asked to submit them again.


This is true only for the statutory declaration. For all other documents, you just need it to be certified as true copy. Meaning any of the following will be accepted.

1.True Copy
2.Certified True copy
3.Certified copy
4.Certified Copy of original 
Or anything else which is the usual norm in your current country of residence. It varies a lot.



Shabiz said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I am Indian IT Engineer working in UAE.
> 
> ...


Applying together is best. However for your wife you need to show 5 years of functional english or a IELTS/PTE score of 6 and above.

Degree certificate does not matter if she is not claiming any points for skilled dependant.


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

pkkishor said:


> I received the ACS positive response. Yes, "ATTESTED TRUE COPY" was sufficient. And it was true that there is no expiration time for the attestation since such copies submitted were accepted.
> 
> Thanks for the responses.


Hello All,

One quick question, does both the stamps (Notary, True copy) should have address, registration details? I just visited Notary and it has regn details on round notary stamp however the True copy stamp is normal with no details? Will it work?

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi TIkki,
its perfectly fine.
I had exactly the same stamps and there was no issue in my case.

All the best.



tikki2282 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> One quick question, does both the stamps (Notary, True copy) should have address, registration details? I just visited Notary and it has regn details on round notary stamp however the True copy stamp is normal with no details? Will it work?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## tikki2282 (Aug 15, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Hi TIkki,
> its perfectly fine.
> I had exactly the same stamps and there was no issue in my case.
> 
> All the best.


Thank you Suku.. Appreciate your response.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

"PhotoCopy attested " does it work for ACS ?


----------



## sat123 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Attested photocopy*

I had stamp of 'attested photocopy' on documents and checked with ACS, they confirmed that this text is ok. It should not necessarily be 'attested true copy'


----------



## Sgl663 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi! Where in Dubai did you had your documents certified true copy?


----------

